# electric sanders?



## wall's (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anybody out there have an electric sander such as the downeaster? Can't decide on electric or gas? Any suggestions


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I converted a gas spreader to electric after an incident with Downeaster. It is a 8ft model that I cut down to run on my Toyota. The conversion saved me some weight and allowed me to better balance the spreader.

I have seen no real drawbacks. It is quiet, no maintenance and easier to control. One switch for power and then a simple speed control.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a smith electric unit, very similar to the downeaster model, and I wont go back to gas again. No maint issues, and no engines to worry about. Current draw is less than the headlights.
Dino


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

We have 2 electric sanders and we like them alot more than the gas versions.Both units are the Downeaster 1.5 yard 8ft units.No headaches,easy maintenance(none) and they start everytime


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Electric sanders sound interesting. I am looking to purchase a new one this year, any links please?

Rick


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Try this http://www.sandspreader.com/electric.shtml


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I talked to Downeaster yesterday.The largest electric unit they make is 2.5 yards add another 1/2 yard mounded so 3 total.

The Downeaster only comes with an on/off switch no variable speed.They also told me you must drive slower about 4 or 5mph.
I reminded him we could adjust the flow with the door and he agreed that we could probably drive a little faster.

I still think electric over gas is best.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

www.smithspreaders.com
And you can drive faster than 4-5 mph. Worst case I just go over an area 2x for full coverage. The apron chain speed is real slow 50-1 ratio, compared to like 25-1 for gas powered units. However i find that I use alot less material than in gas units,and get the same results.
Dino


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I gotta agree with Dino as we use less material with an electric as the ratio is half that of a gas version.And yes you can drive faster than 4mph and still get good results.We just bought 3 more for some of the malls we are doing this season.The dependability of these units is stggering compared to the gas.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I like the procaster hopper from fisher .but wish it was in an electric model.Be nice to just dump the left over than have to spin it out.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I talked to Costal Metal Fab about the Electric Downeasters.

Start up amp draw is 60 amps, drops to 40 amps while running.

There is an option for $100.00, that has a discharge chute so you can empty the hopper with out having to run the spreader to "throw" the sand out.


The rep. I talked to is emailing a list of distruibutors to me, if any one would like a copy of it send me an email.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I received an email today from Dave Skaling regarding dealers.

Sorry to say he did not send a list of all the distributors for the electric sanders, but I did recieve one distributor closest to me.

Distributor:

Christensen Power Equipment
9500 W. Manhattan - Monee Rd.
Frankfort, Il. 60423
1-815-469-5898


----------

